# Win a trophy slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

All you have to do is guess how much paracord is used to wrap this slingshot FIRST correct guess wins open to all members All members are limited to three guesses each.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> All you have to do is guess how much paracord is used to wrap this slingshot FIRST correct guess wins open to all members.


82 inches


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have limited the number of guesses per member to three each so its not so easy, if anyone is unable to guess correctly it will go to the closest.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

My first guess is 200 cm 
second 204 cm
third 206 cm
Cheers


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I have limited the number of guesses per member to three each so its not so easy, if anyone is unable to guess correctly it will go to the closest.


(1) 40 Inches
(2) 101.6cm
(3) 2.222 cubits


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

155 cm, 145 cm, and 65 cm


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> I guess the amount of para cord to wrap this catty is .................. however much para cord there would be if you took the cord of the catty and bloody well measured it......... i'm not going to win am i ?


Ermm.......No


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I guess the amount of para cord to wrap this catty is .................. however much para cord there would be if you took the cord of the catty and bloody well measured it......... i'm not going to win am i ?


HA! 51 "50"49"


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

First Guess: 60 inches

Second Guess: 65 inches

Third Guess: 70 inches


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i have thes same slingshot so i mite just cheat and rap mine the same ha ha, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

64 in 72in or 70.5in


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> i have thes same slingshot so i mite just cheat and rap mine the same ha ha, jeff


Give it your best shot Jeff.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

44", 46" and 48".... are my three guesses


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

49", 51", 53"


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

45", 49", 51" once again nice to see members giving back to the forum.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

We've got some close guesses here.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> We've got some close guesses here.


ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THAT.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

67in........69in...............83in


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

1) 101.5 inches
2) 85 inches
3) 92 inches


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

36" 58" 45" just throughen # in the wind


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

300 cm, 280 cm,	and	320 cm


----------



## tkdlaxer (Sep 27, 2010)

3 ft, 57 in, 69 in


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

72", 75", & 80"


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

79 inches, 60 inches and 74 inches


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

49cm(<-lucky number)

70cm

111cm


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Its always 72 inches for a parachute cord.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

dgui said:


> Its always 72 inches for a parachute cord.


NOT ALWAYS DEPENDS HOW THICK AND LONG THE SLINGSHOT IS.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

48" 59" and 67", thanks for the contest!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Its always 72 inches for a parachute cord.


NOT ALWAYS DEPENDS HOW THICK AND LONG THE SLINGSHOT IS.
[/quote]

OK!!!!!, I stand corrected.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I win yes ?


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

68 inches 70 inches or 72 inches are my 3 guesses.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

200 cm
225 cm
250 cm


----------



## Penguin (Jul 15, 2010)

125cm
135cm
145cm ?


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

300cm 290cm 310cm


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

3"6'
4"2'
4"6'


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Been off line for eight days no thanks to sky but back on now and will p.m the winner when I have checked all posts thanks for your patience.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have checked the results and the total length is 228.6cm I declare the winner The Gopher with 225cm. Can you p.m your address and the slingshot with tube sets will be on its way. Many thanks for your interest Neil.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Hawk, can't wait to get it!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Hawk, i got the slingshot yesterday! thank you so much, what a neat little shooter.

What is the material?

thanks again, Dan.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

MDF


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i thought it was MDF, i never thought of using MDF due to strength, but it seems more than strong enough.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I did try wood once and will consider it in the future but it will have to be very strong as the vulnerable area to breaking is between the grooves where the tube fits as it is quite narrow.I did use wood once and it snapped mdf is the material I am happy to use knowing it is very strong in this area,


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I did try wood once and will consider it in the future but it will have to be very strong as the vulnerable area to breaking is between the grooves where the tube fits as it is quite narrow.I did use wood once and it snapped mdf is the material I am happy to use knowing it is very strong in this area,


Ive used one of Hawks slingshots for a lot of months, i think it was one of his 1st, and its still going strong, and the forks were a lot longer on his 1st ones, very strong little slingshots, 
jeff


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, i like it. and i love the ease of the attachment method.


----------

